#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-04-06
<kelms> hi there
<nick125> Evening.
<kelms> sorry i'm late. did I miss anything
 * nick125 looks at the crickets
<kelms> that how it has been for the last several months
<kelms> night
#ubuntu-us-nm 2012-04-04
<kelms> hello there
